# Kiley grooms his stuffed animals!



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

It's true! I wish I had a picture - but if there is a fluffy (hair like) stuffed toy he will try to groom it! He sat there and licked the thing for ten min! :lol: He is so weird.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*groomingstuffed animals*

Oh, bless him  
I have a friend who got a lovely stone cat ornament for her garden. The first time her cat Mali saw it, she was scared of it. But the next time Mali went out she licked it all over - gave it a complete wash! I bet she wondered why its fur was so hard  

seashell


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

omg my kitten does the same thing! it is the cutest! she does it to like 5 different stuffed animals. :catsm


----------

